# Rut,Pre-Rut Questions



## manybeards (Aug 4, 2005)

>>>>NC coming to ND for the first time. Managed an outfitter tag for the gun season. I've been hunting KS for several years,but have always wanted get out to NODAK. I consider it a privilege to hunt your state. I WON"T be trespassing,tearing down gates,driving all over grain fields or shooting from roads. I WILL act in a responsible and mature manner,follow all game laws,leave all gates the way I found them and thank everyone I come in contact with for this special opportunity. 
If you guys have a moment I'd like to ask about Rut and Pre-Rut...... Specifically,I have to let my outfitter know in the next couple of days if I want to hunt the first week or the second week. Are the bucks doing more chasing the first week? Are they starting to lock down with does the second week? If you had only four days to hunt which week would you pick? Thanks guys.........


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Theres pros and cons to both weeks (the big con being that they're both are during gun season! :lol: :lol: :lol: ).

In a normal year, most mature buck are going into lockdown the first few days of that first week (monday/tuesday after opening weekend). The middle to end of the second week sees some bucks starting to come out of lockdown, and the chasing picks up a bit as they look for the last remaining does. However, the second week has already seen every hillbilly wearing orange pounding on em for 9-10 days (including two weekends). Theres fewer bucks than there were the first week, and the does tend to get skittish, which of course, leads the bucks to be skittish.

This is "normal". Weather can push things back a few days, or speed things up. If your familiar with the KS rut, our rut timeline is real close to theirs.


----------



## manybeards (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Jack..... Peak rut in KS averages Nov 11-19. Since their rifle season always starts the wed after Thanksgiving,Rut has never been an issue. Sounds like maybe the first week would be a better choice for me. Appreciate the info......


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

It's a coin flip IMO. Every year is a little different. I'm assuming the Outfitter has ground for you to hunt on? BBJ makes a good point, the second week there are a lot of skittish deer out there...... BUT, I enjoy hunting the second week much much more than the first. A LOT less idiots running around than. And IMO, generally more chasing.

But if you're hunting unpressured ground, it's all a moot point. You'll see good activity either week if it's a good area.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Why don't you just ask the outfitter?


----------



## manybeards (Aug 4, 2005)

Read the post my friend. The Outfitter is giving me the option......I've never hunted out there,so I'm asking your opinion. Now,if that's asking to much,just move over 'cause these other guys sure seem to be willing to help.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Seems kind of dumb to pay an outfitter to hunt and he is asking you when you want to come. He should know his own area better then anyone. When you come which ever week that may be bring a combine so you can knock down 10,000 acres of corn and maybe then you might have a chance. Good luck!! :beer:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

first week. the 5-12 should be best for daytime activity and the later you wait the worst the weather can get.after the 12th you will hit the time when mature bucks will most likely be holed up with a doe and may not be moving much.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

The truth is I say the later the better. More crop down, and the bucks are in breeding mode and acting stupid. Find an area with mature does and you will find a buck working them. And bad weather makes the hunting even better. Cold and snow gets them feeding hard. Find where they feed and you will find what you are looking for. By then most of the bambi shooters will have filled their tags so less people driving around screwing up the rest of the hunting.


----------

